# MOVED: What donor information is provided at clinics in Spain?



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This topic has been moved to Donor Eggs.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300996.0


----------

